# Can anyone recommend suitable dog trailer for mountain bike



## spaniels (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi Information Gurus

This is posted on behalf of our small dog who is on strike

Hope someone out there can help. We are looking to buy a dog trailer for our small dog. The trouble is most of them do not seem suitable for fitting on a mountain bike.

The bike we have is a 'Specialized' and it has both quick release wheels and disc brakes.

Do anyone out there already have a suitable model?

These things can range in price from £70 -£150 so an expensive piece of equipment to buy in error

Thanks in anticipation

Wacked after a long walk


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

http://www.smarterdeal.co.uk/smart/deals.jsp?ga=sfuk1&on=used+dog+trailer

Any of these suitable?


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

This was discussed a while ago on this thread.


----------



## spaniels (Jun 7, 2010)

*Dog Trolley*

Thanks I did read this thread but we need one specifically for a bike with quick release wheels and disc brakes. Most of the ones referred to in this thread - from ebay - are not suitable for that type of bike, and it is often in the small print. Unless of course somebody knows different. Thanks for pointing us towards the thread though


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Can't put my finger on one, as I type, but these things used to be made with a bar (incorporating a minimalist universal-joint) which clamped to the seat-pin rather than back axle.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I think you'll need to post a close up picture of your back wheel. The trailer I've got fits on the axle between the nut that tightens the wheel on, and the bike frame, presenting another shaft that the trailer connects to. 

Without seeing the quick release mechanism I'm struggling to visualise...I thought they were just a quick clamp in lieu of the spanner-tightened nut. If that's the case, unless they react badly to losing 3-4mm of axleshaft length (possible), or don't clamp as tightly to the frame (unlikely or the wheel would fall off in motion), or make it so it's impossible to slide the trailer mount onto the end of the axleshaft (again, possble), I struggle to understand why they would preclude the use of the trailer mount.

Paul


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

As in the earlier post we bought a smaller version and OH made an extra bracket so it can be used on his mountain bike, and the original bracket that came with the trailer fits on my vintage bike.

Patty


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

What about a rack on the front of the bike, like the old fashioned delivery bikes?

Our mutt rides quite happily in a plastic box mounted on one - tied in of course. :roll: 

Just a thought. A lot cheaper than a trailer too, and easier to store and take with you in the van.

Dave


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't have disc brakes but I do have a quick release and there was no problem attaching the connecting pin to the axleshaft on my bike. Photo below.


----------



## spaniels (Jun 7, 2010)

*Dog Trolley*

thanks for the picture of the bike wheel we are going to compare with ours in the morning


----------



## utternutter (Apr 11, 2006)

Pleased to hear you got a trailer for your bike - hope Fudge & Marley are enjoying the ride!!! 8)  :wink: :lol:


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

We put our Border Terrier in a special bag which attaches to the rear rack and because it's on the back it hardly affects the handling of the bike. She curls up and sits inside quite happily, but it will depend on how "small" small is. Also the weight of a trailer adds a lot of extra effort and it's with you all the time. Consider what kind of ground you are going to be covering 'cos a trailer is hard work on rough single track.
http://www.animalsource.co.uk/dog-bike-carrier-friends-on-tour-1447-p.asp


----------

